# Welcome! Have a seat by the fire and let's chat (and Forum Rules!)



## webfish

Dear Friends,

Welcome to the Hearth.com forums. I hope you can learn and share with your fellow lovers of the hearth.

Although you can read most material as a "guest", there are advantages in registering using the link at the top of each page. Registering allows you to post your own topics as well as answering existing subjects.

Our FAQ covers many of the rules for members who create accounts here:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/faq/
(or see FAQ menu item at top)

If you are a commercial member, meaning having a business related to subjects discussed here, please be sure to read this post and the wiki article with the rules for commercial members.

Note - A more complete guide to most forum functions is here:
https://www.hearth.com/xfguide/

A guide to image uploading is at:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/

Common sense and decency should be the guidelines. The users of this forum have an amazing amount of experience and can help you with just about any hearth related question.

We try to keep it *family friendly*. That means respect for everyone of every stripe - You may not insult members here based on their religion, race, sex, political beliefs, size, weight or whether they are gay or straight.

Any screen names, photos or avatars and sigs should be hearth or home related - Like no Obama or GW Bush pics, references, etc...please keep references to your political beliefs, your gun collection, your religion or lack thereof, etc. off of Hearth.com

Let's try to stay on-topic, although occasional rants are part of the scene...as long as we don't get into flame wars, that's OK.

It is against the Forum Rules to be here to "harvest" our existing members and guests and send them or nudge them to your own site!

It is against the Forum Rules to spend endless threads promoting a certain brand or product, even if you don't financially benefit from it.

This is YOUR forum - and I hope everyone has a safer and happier FIRE experience due to your participation

Our Mission Statement is at:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/faq/2-hearth-com-mission-and-purpose.2/

If you break any of our Forum Rules or otherwise post in a way which concerns the moderators or administration, you may receive a warning or we may delete or close threads, etc.
99.9% of our members are mature and well behaved so these systems are used very little. We may delete or modify posts in an attempt to make them palatable for our GA (general audience) rating.

Members who are not here to be helpful (Spammer, Trollers, Attention Grabbers, etc.) will be banned from the site.

We may close posts for various reasons. Please don't assume us doing so is a personal slight.

Thanks for stopping by,

Webfish


----------

